# ancient christian greek orthodox vocal music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok im looking for some of this genra and era of early music, i whant to hear slavic bass whit flavor and power, beautifull mezmerizing and timeless, i heard of an ancient greek or russian vocal work done in the 5th century or before it's very old but i dont know the name of this work...

I just heard something on YouTube one night and i was like woaw this is is sure powerfull stuff and im an early era devotee, feeling connected in an odd way whit the past has i were somesort of relic or it's the charming ancient melody, let called it angelic harmony, what im looking for is an ancestor to chesnokov the eternal concil but way more older.

I swear i dont want to be annoying about ars antiqua early perriod but this sure captivated me, the more i would lisen to vesper from Rachmaninov and knew he dig into medieval era early russian music it made me Wonder if christian orthodoxy had interresting vocal music powerfull stunning emottional.

Once again i kindly ask for an historian and musicologist to answer this, do we have materia from this era and this specific music recorded in cd.Of course my questtion are tedious and demand some knowledge and hardwork , im sorry, but im dying to hear someone comment on this.


----------

